
A Mathematician Hacked Into Google, Thinking It Was A Job Interview - ColinWright
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-mathematician-hacked-into-google-because-he-thought-it-was-part-of-a-job-interview-2012-10?0=defense
======
zorlem
What a poor title, sadly the article itself is even worse. The Wired article
is much better: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4692453>

